# Suggestions for Drawing Tablet?



## 34pokemon (May 18, 2016)

Does anyone know of some decent drawing tablets for someone who doesn't have a lot of money?


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

Monoprice! They're amazing for cheap tablets, and honestly they've got a money back within 30 day guarantee if you don't like and wanna send back the product, so they're perfect for simply testing it out to see if you like, then keeping if you do!


----------



## 34pokemon (May 18, 2016)

NplusD said:


> Monoprice! They're amazing for cheap tablets, and honestly they've got a money back within 30 day guarantee if you don't like and wanna send back the product, so they're perfect for simply testing it out to see if you like, then keeping if you do!


Thank you! I'll look into it


----------



## redhusky (May 18, 2016)

34pokemon said:


> Does anyone know of some decent drawing tablets for someone who doesn't have a lot of money?


A wacom bamboo won't set you back that much.


----------



## 34pokemon (May 18, 2016)

redhusky said:


> A wacom bamboo won't set you back that much.


Yeah, I was thinking about that one


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 18, 2016)

Trust me. if this is your first tablet, you don't need a tablet for more than $60. A Bamboo will do just fine until you truly decide you want an upgrade. Until you get used to a tablet and get reeeeeeally comfy, chances are you won't even use all the bells and whistles the tablet can do. When i got my first 9x12 intuous2, i never used more than one quarter of the tablet. i just mapped one corner of the tablet because the drawing space was too big. i never made use of the tilt control and i almost always had the pressure sensitivity set to max until i got used to it. i never used the shortcut keys on the tablet, i never used the multi gesture commands and i never used the extra software
i just went back to using my Bamboo and sold the giant tab for two thirds its value. Biggest waste of $500. -But that's just me.


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 18, 2016)

If the Wacom ones are a bit too pricey, theres the huion H610PRO, i'd stay away from the monoprice tablets as i read alot of bad reviews about them, wheres the huion one got a thumbs up from a artist that usually knocks anything non wacom.

I cannot say anything about the other huion tablets though.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

I've mainly heard bad about Huions tbh, and as I've stated, Mono's a safe bet to at least try out due to their money back thing.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

I use older Wacoms, Bamboo Fun and One are cheap, but good choises. I am poor myself but I paid 60$ for my tablet few years ago and it works perfectly!

About Huion, I have light tablet and it works perfectly. USB port is just too weak and brokes easily.

Ugee is cheap, but I bought two times drawing monitor and both of them have blind spots in monitor and company does no know what is wrong with them -___-


----------



## psychonautic (May 18, 2016)

I second the Monoprice. I've used a lot of tablets and this one is still my favorite. The 8x6 is only 55$ with shipping and is still good after 3 years of relatively poor care by me. Just make sure you get the driver online instead of the disk it comes with.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 18, 2016)

Wacom Bamboo tablet is pretty great,it's what I use.
You can find cheap tablets on ebay too,it's where I got mine from and it came with everything/was in perfect condition for only I think 40-50 bucks.


----------



## SGRedAlert (May 18, 2016)

34pokemon said:


> Does anyone know of some decent drawing tablets for someone who doesn't have a lot of money?


I would seriously suggest getting a Wacom Intuos tablet - they're wonderful tablets, with a variety of simple cheap ones to ones with all the bells and whistles - and most important of all, the fucking _cord _is replaceable. Every single tablet I've ever had, including the Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch, died simply because the cord shorted out. The Intuos's cord plugs in externally and is easily replaceable - it's a micro USB cable, which most phones and tablets use, these days.
If you don't have a lot of money I'm sure you're looking for reliability, too, so you don't have to replace it every year like I did. My Intuos is the "Small" and it's lasted me four years now, and works exactly like it did when I first got it. This is the specific version
But I'm sure they have updated models.


----------



## 34pokemon (May 18, 2016)

SGRedAlert said:


> I would seriously suggest getting a Wacom Intuos tablet - they're wonderful tablets, with a variety of simple cheap ones to ones with all the bells and whistles - and most important of all, the fucking _cord _is replaceable. Every single tablet I've ever had, including the Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch, died simply because the cord shorted out. The Intuos's cord plugs in externally and is easily replaceable - it's a micro USB cable, which most phones and tablets use, these days.
> If you don't have a lot of money I'm sure you're looking for reliability, too, so you don't have to replace it every year like I did. My Intuos is the "Small" and it's lasted me four years now, and works exactly like it did when I first got it. This is the specific version
> But I'm sure they have updated models.


My friend just suggested this one to me, so I may get it once I research a little more


----------



## homie (May 18, 2016)

Anything relatively new (last five years or so) and Wacom.

I've had my current one, an Intuos Pro small, for going on two or three years now? I got it when they first came out and honestly can't remember when, lol. BUT! Its worked wonders for me. It was aroung $200 new, though I'm certain you could get an older model for way cheaper!

I started with a relatively "expensive" cheap tablet. (I say expensive and cheap because it was around $100 or so and very much not worth that) It was a Tooya Penpower Pro or something like that and it was literal poop. I later upgraded to a Wacom Bamboo Splash for around $60-$70 (also new) and discovered my love for Wacom products. People say your tablet doesn't matter, though I do want to mention that the added pressure levels and compatibility DID make a HUGE difference.

Go with Wacom.


----------



## lolcox (May 18, 2016)

I'm that not-a-Wacom-fan voice in the crowd.

Overpriced, overhyped, and woe be unto the person who loses or breaks the stylus pen for one.
For scope, I owned a Bamboo MTE-450, before the subsequent rebranding and shuffling of the line over to Intuos (and Intuos being pushed over to Intuos Pro). I physically broke the stylus -- it somehow ended up under a bedpost and slept upon for a few nights. Bent the pen. At that time, a replacement stylus ran me $40.
Finding a replacement stylus for the same tablet this year became an act of futility, as Wacom no longer supports the tablet, and no longer sells spare parts for it in the USA. 
The button position on the Bamboo (and later Intuos-but-not-really line) is absolutely abysmal. Why place the buttons at the top of the device? They should be on the left side, and use a driver option to flip the tablet for people who need them on the right.

That said, anything with a UC-Logic digitizer in it from the last few years is generally a safe bet. I've got a Monoprice 10594, which is a clone of the Huion H610Pro. Eight left side buttons. Easily replaced stylus if I manage to damage it, as the Huion pens are interoperable, as are Parblo, Turcom, and a few others that are clones or derivatives of this tablet.


----------



## FlufflesKitten (May 18, 2016)

try getting refurbs(refurbished) theyre usually like 1/2 the price and they just as good as a new one.


----------



## εїзRattieεїз (May 18, 2016)

While I like bamboo tablets generally, I have a lot of salt towards the Intuos Pros. Had one for just over a year, and the tiny USB port in the tablet came loose. It was within warranty, so I got it replaced for free. A year and a couple months after that, same thing happened. Decided I couldnt' be bothered with replacing it again and I needed a tablet ASAP because commissions needed to be done, so I bought a small 20$ huion. It was hard to go from a 7x10 to a 3x5 drawing space or something but I'm used to the small one now. Don't like the battery operated pen as much, but it's lasting well. My buddy has a monoprice and he likes it a lot. I'm planning on trying one out at some point.
But it's hit or miss whether the IntuosPros are worth it or not for the price, imo,


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

lolcox said:


> I'm that not-a-Wacom-fan voice in the crowd.
> 
> Overpriced, overhyped, and woe be unto the person who loses or breaks the stylus pen for one.
> For scope, I owned a Bamboo MTE-450, before the subsequent rebranding and shuffling of the line over to Intuos (and Intuos being pushed over to Intuos Pro). I physically broke the stylus -- it somehow ended up under a bedpost and slept upon for a few nights. Bent the pen. At that time, a replacement stylus ran me $40.
> ...


Try having had to purchase over 30 70$ pens due to dogs... that's over 2k, I coulda got a cintiq with that.


----------

